# [SOLVED] Not Showing Audio Icon On Taskbar



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

On windows 8.1, my taskbar, one day, suddenly stopped displaying the audio icon on the taskbar. When I right click it, go to the properties, and click customize, it doesn't show the audio icon as an option. When I click, "turn system icons on or off," I can see the audio icon, but it is locked to off. I don't know where to look from here.


----------



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Not Showing Audio Icon On Taskbar*

*Method 1:* 
There is no option available in control panel volume settings to show volume icon like earlier operating system. In Windows 8 and 8.1 you can enable volume icon by modifying _*‘Turn system icons on or off’*_ option.
Right click on or near time clock in notification area and select Properties.



Make sure Volume icon is set _*‘On’*_ as shown below, if it were off, make it on to show volume icon.

If the above step hasn’t help, _*‘Restore default icon behaviors’*_ which may bring back the missing icon.



This is the normal procedure to get back the volume icon. In case the Volume icon option ( on/off) grayed out and you can’t change it, then follow the method 2.

*Method 2:* If volume icon is missing and you can’t enable it from _*‘Turn system icons on or off’ *_ area, then that could be an issue with explorer process. The following two methods can solve the issue.
*a)* Kill the _*explorer.exe*_ from P_*rocesses or Details tab*_ under _*task manager*_. Find out all explorer.exe and kill them, make sure no explorer.exe is running in the task manager. After that, on the _*file menu* _select _*new process or Run (or new tasks)*_, type _*‘explorer’*_ and press _*OK*_. It will start the new explorer process. That should bring back the volume icon, if it hasn’t, redo the _*method 1*_

This method has brought back missing volume icon on my Windows 8.1 computer.
*b)* Registry modification- Its recommended to take a backup before modifying registry.
Open registry editor in Windows and find out;
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify*

After modifying registry keys, you need to kill and restart the explorer.exe process to take effect.


*-- Source: Volume Icon Missing on Windows 8 or 8.1, How to Get it Back? --*
​ I hope one of the above method will fix your issue!


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Not Showing Audio Icon On Taskbar*

Method 2 worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Not Showing Audio Icon On Taskbar*

Please mark thread as solved! Glad you got it working. :thumb:


----------

